# How To Convert  A "Corn Flame 5000" Stove To Burn Wood Pellets



## grsr3342 (Nov 30, 2013)

Have an opportunity to get a corn stove cheap, but want to burn pellets.  What would I need to do to convert this corn stove to safely burn pellets???


----------



## Bioburner (Nov 30, 2013)

Depends on which stove make and model. The original made for corn stove, the Countryside, needs little other than tweaking the air or changing the pot.


----------



## grsr3342 (Nov 30, 2013)

Bioburner said:


> Depends on which stove make and model. The original made for corn stove, the Countryside, needs little other than tweaking the air or changing the pot.


OK---thought that may be an issue----the stove is a Corn Flame---Model 5000.  The label on the stove says made in Bean Station, Tenn---but I'm pretty sure they're gone. It seems that most of these older stove makers are gone----what's up with that???


----------



## Bioburner (Nov 30, 2013)

Corn went from under $2 to $8. Some of the designs were a pain to keep clean and running. Auto start now common, and ESP to regulate fuel-air mix. Companies could not or would not advance their stoves. One of the better stoves started something else and had several of the execs go to jail.


----------



## grsr3342 (Nov 30, 2013)

Bioburner said:


> Corn went from under $2 to $8. Some of the designs were a pain to keep clean and running. Auto start now common, and ESP to regulate fuel-air mix. Companies could not or would not advance their stoves. One of the better stoves started something else and had several of the execs go to jail.


Wow---nothing like a little intrigue to keep things interesting.  So whaddaya think about converting this corn flame to wood pellets??  Also, what is ESP---Extra Sensory Perception??? haha


----------



## Bioburner (Nov 30, 2013)

Exhaust sensing probe, does like the O2 sensor on a car. Most of the snowflame stoves in this area where converted to $$ at the scrap yard. I have yet to get into one even though a lot were sold around here. Now that a friend has started a metal recycling operation two mile from me I will maybe have him keep an eye out for one.


----------



## grsr3342 (Nov 30, 2013)

Bioburner said:


> Exhaust sensing probe, does like the O2 sensor on a car. Most of the snowflame stoves in this area where converted to $$ at the scrap yard. I have yet to get into one even though a lot were sold around here. Now that a friend has started a metal recycling operation two mile from me I will maybe have him keep an eye out for one.


I have a source for the stove. I need to know what would be involved in converting it to burn wood pellets, especially what it may cost me to do that conversion.


----------



## Bioburner (Dec 3, 2013)

Start a thread "snowflame convertable to pellets ?" Maybe someone with first hand experience will chime in.


----------

